# Abducted girl



## Firky (Dec 29, 2005)

She was in the bath.

Hope they find her 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tyne/4566594.stm


----------



## moose (Dec 29, 2005)

They did find her, very soon after she was abducted and assaulted. It's the bloke wot dunnit they're hunting.


----------



## JGWacky (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't get how the neighbours heard the girl crying/screaming outside, but noone heard the girl being taken from the bath.....it all seems rather weird to me.  How did he know the girl was in the bath for instance


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 29, 2005)

There's something very weird about this story, can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## laptop (Dec 29, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> There's something very weird about this story, can't quite put my finger on it.



Clearly it's crossed the police mind more than once that her story may not be quite in accordance with events.

Probabably it's crossed their mind that while they may be looking for someone unrelated, that's possibly not what they'll find.


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2005)

She's only six years old, I doubt they can paint a very clear picture... she's still going to be very shook up


----------

